# ACSI/CCI discount cards



## spudleyham (Sep 5, 2006)

We will be spending 3 weeks touring France between 25th June and 14th July 07. I'm considering applying for the ACSI and CCI cards but can someone advise if the discounts will apply during June/July? Not sure if these dates would be classed as "peak". Thanks in advance...


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Those dates will be at the end of the ACSI discount card season. Just having a quick glance at this year's book the end date is mostly 30/6 with a few 6/7 so might be worth it for the first week.

NOTE the CCI card a different type of card - not for getting discounts but provides ID instead of handing over your passport at a site bureau (which I would never do) and also provides third party insurance. Get one from one of the clubs for about £4.50 and valid for a year.

HTH

Steve


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

there was a thread on here last year about acsi cards being used at any time of year 
i'm sure some will confirm as i have only used my card in may/june but hope to use it end of august (23rd) and september (14th)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello


Last year we found that many of the Acsi sites were extending the period that the card could be used for discounted price by up to 3 weeks even on the coastal resorts of south western France. This took the period of use into the third or even 4 week in July. Think it may have been because they had many pitches unbooked so it was better to have some return than no return on many vacant pitches.



Motorhomer


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Where can I apply for one of these ACSI cards please gents,
Norman


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Camping card acsi is described as a "off-season discount card" and we have found it invaluable when travelling off season say, Jan-May and September through to January.

For full details see http://www.campingcard.co.uk/ and click on English.

It is really worth it. We have stood in camp site receptions and watched peeps paying 24-30+ euro's while we have paid only 14 euro's. :lol:


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Norman,
You can apply online at www.campingcard.com, they will then send you the card and site book and an invoice to post the payment to them.
Terry.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Your link needs editing.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brimo,
Was doing it as you posted,
Terry.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks gents, order on its way,
Norman


----------



## spudleyham (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for all your prompt responses, I really love this site! I've placed my order for the ACSI card and am looking forward to our roadtrip!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Spudleyham/Norman

Consider buying the DVD of all their sites (and more) too- esp if you have a laptop


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We got ours from Vicarious Books (advertisers on MHF) a bit cheaper p&p and arrived in four days

Steve


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

*ACSI Card*

I know I ordered my card last year, on the advice of someone on here, from a caravan and camping shop who sent it to me tout suite. BUT can I remember who they are? not a hope. For some reason camping card.co only have UK on dropdown address list, and as I'm in Dublin and also don't have zip code I couldn't get my order through. If I click on the Irish flag, only the DVD is on offer.Anyone out there know which camping shop sells the book with the detachable card? I also remember that the price was very low. I hoped that they had stamped their address on the guide I received last year but no luck.
Mary


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mary. I notice from the ACSI website that there are 2 sites again in the UK (none last year, 3 in 2005). On the continent you can buy the books on most ACSI sites, so as a last resort maybe you could get in touch with one of the UK sites and see if you could buy the book of them.
I have seen them in camping and caravan dealers so maybe you coud try the ones in Ireland.
I am sure someone will come up with a better idea.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Mary- as Steve says try Vicarious Books- there's an EMail address on their site and they are very helpful


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Steve and Telbell. I'll send an e-mail to Vicarious and will phone a couple of Camping and caraven dealers here tomorrow. We mainly used camping cheques last year, but are planning to visit the Champagne region of France and over into Germany and Camping Cheque seem to have next to no sites in that area. ACSI look to be a bit better.
Cheers
Mary


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. I ordered the 2007 ACSI book from Vicarious Books online yesterday afternoon. believe it or not it arrived at 9am this morning, fantastic service. would recommend them to anyone.
Cheers sid


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

....and what I do like about "vicarious" is that if there is a delay they keep you informed-eg when they were away touring and couldn't ship any out.They could teach B....ills and a few others a thing or two about Customer service!


----------

